# Arriaga - String Quartet 1 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Arriaga's 1st quartet in d minor is the most Spanish sounding of his quartets, interspersed with melodies that evoke visual images of his country. However, the first theme of the 1st movement's Allegro is dark and firm, played in unison and doesn't feel particularly Spanish. It's unsettling and agitated introduction soon gives way to the 2nd theme, which is introduced by the first violin, playing a lovely Spanish-sounding melody. The 2nd movement, Adagio con espressione, is even mote intricate and skilfully written. The first theme is gentle and expressive whilst the the 2nd theme is deeper and more melacholy. The 3rd movement, Minuetto, is more traditional, however, the trio presents us with a beautiful Spanish flamenco-style dance. The finale, Adagio-Allegretto, with its slow introduction followed by galloping rhythm, is a tremendous ending to this hugely enjoyable quartet. Again there's a decent number of recordings to go at and many are absolutely top-notch so here's my thoughts. Btw, like the other two quartets I'm throwing out the La Ritirata recording as those violins are so undernourished I find them hard to listen to (theyre OK in the minuet), the usually skilful Quatuor Mosaiques (poor recording and anemic instruments) and the first Chilingirian recording as it's painfully slow and boring.






Recomendado

Voces
Guilet (1950 mono)
Aeolian (1954)
Prima Vista
De Geneve (1969)
Maerkl
Aris (BBC magazine)
Arriaga

*Muy recomendado

Chilingirian (SWR 1987)* - light years better than their dull and slow studio version there's some fine articulation in this radio performance.
*New Vlach *- phrasing and dynamics are superb but they need to make more of the pizzicati in the minuet. Still lovely.

*Magnifico

Sine Nomine* - although the finale slightly loses its way in the middle (they pull it back) the other 3 movements are a total pleasure.
*Rasoumovsky* - another fine recording from this 70s set. It's moderately paced but the playing (1st violin and cello especially) shines through on this clear, analogue recording.
*Fine Arts *- this 1996 SWR radio recording may be slightly heavier on the vibrato but the sweetness of the 1st violin and wide dynamic range sold it to me. Brisk feeling.
*Guarneri* - idiomatic and highly engaging performance. The way those pizzicati bounce in the trio of the minuet is delightful.
*Camerata Boccherini *- my favourite recording of this set (fine 1st movement) cementing my notion that this is a mighty fine cycle of Arriaga quartets.

*Mejor elección

Casals* - apart from some glorious subtle playing in ppp moments, what I really like about this recording are the balances. Unlike in some other recordings, the 1st violin is not as prominent and you get a better balance of all instruments, making the cello really shine. Lighter, beautifully structured and buoyant.


----------

